# Renewing ITINs for US Spouse



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Just saw this new requirement on the IRS site.

https://www.irs.gov/uac/irs-works-t...ted-by-itin-changes-renewals-begin-in-october

Chuck


----------

